

Tell HN: I just launched a reddit clone for financial/economic news - stanleydrew
http://moneyadvisor.com

======
prakash
Since NewMogul, these are the other forums:

<http://Newsley.com/>

<http://www.markenomics.com/>

<http://www.viewsflow.com/>

~~~
iamelgringo
Excellent! I think it's a great field, and I think that there's room for a
bunch of different economic social news sites out there. And, all those
different sites tend to have different flavors right now.

<http://www.viewsflow.com/> Strikes me as being more from a journalistic
sensibility, so the vibe I'm getting from them is that the list of articles
that is curated/edited by high reputation people on the site. I think it's an
interesting take on the social news site, and it leverages the founders
backgrounds in print journalism. I'm interested in seeing what they end up
with.

<http://www.markenomics.com/> Its a HN clone that's devoted to financial and
economic news. There's some good stuff posted, but it doesn't seem like
there's a great number of people involved on the site. I really wish you guys
the best. I loved NewMogul when it was around. I was sad to see it go.

<http://newsley.com> is my baby, and it's where I'm putting all of my spare
attention for the next year or two. Right now, it's a bare bones social news
site. After the site and community gets to the point where it "lives" on its
own, we're going to be spending a lot more time building different types of
recommendation and following systems into the site.

My hypothesis is that when a site gets too big and passes dunbar's number, the
sense of community and camaraderie on the site slowly dwindles, and trolls
start to run rampant.

So, if you can segment the community members of a site into smaller groups via
recommendations and following, you can sub-communities and sub networks that
still are under dunbar's number.

That's the theory at least. We need more active users before we can test some
of this out, but I'm pretty excited about the prospects. We've been growing at
a steady clip the last 3 months. If people are interested, I'd be happy to
post our traffic stats.

~~~
randomwalker
Some hopefully constructive criticism: you absolutely need to enable login
using openID/FB connect. I'm not going to create an account on a site where
I've not yet decided if I'm going to spend more than 5 minutes. You're going
to fail to convert a huge percent of potential users at that step.

On the positive side, your design/stylesheet is much better than HN, IMO. (For
example, on HN I keep voting up/down when I mean the opposite because the damn
arrows are too close to each other.) Having 1-2 line summaries of articles is
also very useful.

~~~
akkartik
I disagree on openid/fbconnect. If registering logs people in, and if it's
barebones email+password, it takes me as many keystrokes to register as it
does to login with openid. Add in the ability to read without logging in, and
I don't see the point of building openID.

OpenID is not a bad idea, but I think it's non-essential. What am I missing?

~~~
lr
The issue is a new ID (not so much) and a new password (the big issue). The
password is a show stopper for me as I am not going to re-use one of my
existing passwords because I have no idea how this site secures passwords. And
the last thing I want right now is a new password. It would be much better to
just use OpenID/FBConnect.

~~~
akkartik
I use password composer.
([http://www.xs4all.nl/~jlpoutre/BoT/Javascript/PasswordCompos...](http://www.xs4all.nl/~jlpoutre/BoT/Javascript/PasswordComposer))

But the point is, most people don't care about reusing passwords. Even most
people on HN.

This is just another example of us techies getting distracted by things _we_
care about. The goal is to build something people will use. Privacy just
doesn't matter.
([http://gettingreal.37signals.com/ch05_It_Just_Doesnt_Matter....](http://gettingreal.37signals.com/ch05_It_Just_Doesnt_Matter.php))

------
nazgulnarsil
the problem with all of these is the chicken/egg problem. I do not come to
hacker news primarily for the articles (many of which show up on my other
feeds). the primary value is the intelligent comments I read here.

~~~
mg1313
Tipd.com started with Muhammad Salem as the community builder (a power Digger)
so they have now over half a million visitors monthly...

Hope your site does the same in one year...

------
quizbiz
I'm happy with Markenomics for now and I hope others decide the same thing
because being split up like this hurts the collective effort.

------
bombs
Is there any intended difference between this and Markenomics?

------
jmonegro
What can you offer me that any of the many subreddits on the same niche can't?

~~~
stanleydrew
Nothing, except that this is likely to become a hangout for Princeton
Economics PhD students given my history and friends. They usually find some
pretty interesting stuff and make good comments.

~~~
jmonegro
That is, in fact, something. I could see how well educated and knowledgeable
people would prefer yours to reddit.

I would suggest a more neutral color scheme, btw.

~~~
s3graham
↓ Have to agree on the colours. The green is too bright to be "money colour"
and the cyan "first visit" was jarring.

------
nimrody
Are there any HN-like sites (news aggregators?) for science news? Tried
Reddit/r/science but there isn't much traffic there.

[I know finance is more sexy these days. Call me old-fashioned but I still
believe in basic _science_ ]

------
stanleydrew
Please let me know if you have any issues. It's on a bit of a small slice
right now, which could change depending on how things go. Also let me know if
you find any glaring mentions of reddit.com that I might have missed while
skinning. Thanks!

~~~
munctional
There's a reference to "reddits" on the preferences page.

Also, I am randomly getting 404s and other server errors when loading the
homepage.

------
roundsquare
One thing, I think the name is misleading. Money advisor sounds like you give
advice about money.

